# Question about deactivating license



## pdxrjt (May 13, 2011)

I know you can use LR3 on two computers.  However, paranoid person that I am....  I am seriously considering buying a new computer (going out looking for the 2nd time today)  I would hate to think I cannot use LR3 on my new computer if it crashes or I accidentally use the new OS incorrectly and wipe my hard drive or something and have used the last activation.  I have hunted around the Adobe site and found info on deactivating software prior to reinstall.... it mentions to go to Help/Deactive..... however, I do not see that in LR3.  When I typed "deactive" into LR3 help the search yielded no results.  

Soooooo, what happens if you have used your registration twice and you want to reinstall a third time?  Can anyone point me to info about this?  I have (probably mercifully) not had to contact Adobe support about anything....how do you contact them? (I hunted on their support page and found a link to "I need help activating or deactivating my software"--it says "Try this first--go to Help/deactive."  It then lists phone numbers (no e-mail support?)

If anyone can tell me how to deactivate or their experience with trying to get a third instillation, I'd greatly appreciate it. (I also did a search on this forum and one post said there is no deactivation of LR3.... just checkin')

TIA for the help


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 13, 2011)

There is no activation/deactivation process for Lightroom, simple as that. You are allowed to install a license on two computers but that is very much an 'honour thing'....there are no controls in place to check that you ONLY install on two.


----------



## pdxrjt (May 13, 2011)

Hmmmm, is it that you can install it twice..... or use it on two computers?  I certainly would like to think I am honorable in just wanting to use the program on one computer!!! (even if it means more than two instillations.)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 13, 2011)

It means you can have it permanently installed on two computers at the same time, e.g. a desktop 'home station' and a laptop 'portable station'. Many photographers will use it in this way, and the single license purchase allows this.

I also seriously doubt anyone would get too excited should you have it installed temporarily on three computers, for example during a migration from one computer to another during an upgrade (such as you are contemplating). Do the upgrade, then uninstall from the 'old' computer. As I said, it's an honour thing....


----------



## pdxrjt (May 13, 2011)

Appreciate the thoughts and info about no deactivate.  Take care.


----------

